# Green screen in DIRECTV2PC



## ncseatrout (Feb 2, 2008)

When I try playing recordings in DIRECTV2PC, some play fine and some do not. I was successul in playing the Ken Burns National Parks shows that were recorded off of the local Charlotte station but recordings from CNN (The Situation Room), AMC(The Godfather), and Lifetime (Grey's Anatomy) did not work.

The recordings that don't work start playing normally in that the normal video plays for about a second and then the video turns 100% green while the recording continues to play. Audio is fine and no error messages are received. 

Hardware
---------
Receiver and PC are both hard-wired..the DTV receiver is an R22-200. PC is a Dell Inspiron 530 Quad-core. I just installed a new ATI Radeon 2400 XT card (supports HDCP) w/ 2 DVI ports and connected my Dell monitor (supports HDCP) via DVI cable. I've tried connecting the monitor to both DVI ports and get the same on both ports. I've also tried using the DVI-SVGA adaptor and using the analog port on the monitor but that produces the same results.

Software
---------
I'm running Vista and have updated to the latest version of DIRECTV2PC and have updated all of my video drivers and monitor drivers to the latest version.


Any help with ideas as to what is causing this and how to resolve it would be greatly appreciated !


----------

